# Egineless 240



## SuperSilvia (Dec 24, 2003)

I found a 240 for sale in my area for $500 without an engine or $700 with it. I plan on swapping in a SR or RB engine. My question is do I need the KA engine for anything?


----------



## SuperSilvia (Dec 24, 2003)

By the way the KA engine is presently not in the car. That should save me some money on labor right?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

depending on what year it is, you'll need a few parts. but you can always get those at a junkyard or whatever. if you plan on swapping the engine immediately following the purchase of the car, than i don't see why you need the KA in there.

EDIT: just saw the 2nd post. what labor? if you're going to be buying the car without the engine, it comes without an engine. only labor i see with that is towing it. if you're buying it with the engine, wouldn't the owner put it in for you? and putting a KA into a 240SX isn't hard at all. simple plug and play.


----------



## SuperSilvia (Dec 24, 2003)

The car is an '89. I do plan on swapping right away. What do I need to keep from the KA?


----------



## SuperSilvia (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm talking about the labour to remove the KA.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

exactly, if you're buying the 240SX without an engine, there's no labor involved. *shrugs* :\

all you'll need is the MAFS from the SOHC 240SX engine. then you'll need other various things from the DOHC 240SXs, i.e. cluster (unless you're getting an upgraded cluster), PS lines (if you're going to run PS), AC lines (if you're going to run AC), and a couple other things i think, but i don't recall. just check the sticky, it should say something about it in there.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea if u buy the car right now, your half way done with the swap


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

esyip said:


> exactly, if you're buying the 240SX without an engine, there's no labor involved. *shrugs* :\


he's talking about the labor cost to put in the SR or RB engine. and yes, it would reduce that labor cost, but not sure how much.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no, he was talking about the labor to remove the KA. 



> I'm talking about the labour to remove the KA.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

esyip said:


> no, he was talking about the labor to remove the KA.


as in removing the KA to put in the SR or RB. 

here's a thought tho. why not go CA18DET? boost_boy has some motorsets coming to him very soon and they are cheaper than any RB or SR you'll ever find. just a thought.


----------



## SuperSilvia (Dec 24, 2003)

Let me clear things up. What I was trying to say was the cost of the swap should be cheaper because the KA is already out of the car. I can buy the car only for $500 or engine and car for $700. My original question was what, if anything, do I need from the KA to complete my swap.



esyip said:


> all you'll need is the MAFS from the SOHC 240SX engine. then you'll need other various things from the DOHC 240SXs, i.e. cluster (unless you're getting an upgraded cluster), PS lines (if you're going to run PS), AC lines (if you're going to run AC), and a couple other things i think, but i don't recall. just check the sticky, it should say something about it in there.


If I were to get all these parts from a scrapyard would they cost less than $200? Also, are these pieces needed for SR or RB swaps?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i'm not familiar with what you'll need for an RB swap. that's what you'll need for an SR swap. and yes, at a junk yard, parts will come to you very cheaply.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i got a full replacement hatch, spare tire, overflow tank, and many interior pieces(speaker covers, front console piece, ashtrays) all for 100 bucks :cheers:


----------

